# ROS Sperm test - where?



## Welshgirl1977 (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi ladies
Hoping someone on here can help - we want to get an ROS sperm test done (we've had a few ICSI rounds of failed fertilisation). We live in Cardiff - does anyone know the nearest place to get this done. I've read that the test is relatively cheap (around £90) - its just trying to find where to get it.
Thanks!


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

Have you tried CRGW in Llantrisant? Not sure which semen analysis tests they do.  You could check on their website. 

If not maybe LWC? 

Sorry I can't be more specific! 

Angelica 
xx


----------



## Mrsbura (Sep 16, 2016)

If you go to a CRGW for an open evening, they offer a free semen analysis with the results the same day!


----------



## Welshgirl1977 (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. I'm with CRGW, they don't offer an ROS (reactive oxygen species) test, we had to go to London to get it done. Not sure why it's not more widely available as it seems to resolve lots is issues so I was hoping to get it closer to home. Going to Windsor in two weeks to get results x


----------



## Mrsbura (Sep 16, 2016)

Totally didn't read the main component being ROS rather than just a normal sperm test, sorry!

Good luck with the results, what will it show you?


----------



## Welshgirl1977 (Sep 30, 2016)

Hiya, it test for the oxadive stress levels in the sperm which can lead to poor fertilisation (our issue) or poor embryo development.
This page is really good and gives more details: http://www.andrologysolutions.co.uk/services/fertility-testing/oxidative-stress-levels-in-semen-ros-test/

i'm really hoping that we find this is high and its treatable, otherwise we are back to the drawing board with trying to figure out whats going wrong

/links


----------

